# question about hydraulics



## mknoblock (Mar 12, 2014)

New to tractoring, and I have a question about hydraulics in general. 

What determines the amount of weight you can lift in a loader bucket? I assume it's hydraulic pressure, but if I lift a pallet of bricks, I get to a point where I can't lift it any higher. 

I know there are other limiting factors like the strength of the frame and all, but can you increase your lifting power with a bigger pump? Or does this short lift indicate some wear in the system somewhere, leaky seals, low pressure, low fluid level, etc.? Some local farmers are telling me that round hay bales can weigh up to 1000 lbs, and I'm not sure I could handle one.

thanks! mk


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome MK!!

Generally speaking, there could be any one of the reasons you've mentioned for a loader not to lift higher. If it lifts it at all, I'd check the oil level first, oil is cheap anyway. If not that, a dirty system or filter. After that about anything could be worn, or the valve needing adjusted or looked at. It's kind of hard to tell. Some of the old tractors couldn't lift as much as others. What kind of tractor you have might make some difference on the amount it will lift.


----------



## mknoblock (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply - still learning. I think I used this with the parking brake on for the first 10 hours or so. Also learned the 'never let the tractor run out of fuel' rule the hard way.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What type of tractor and frontloader?


----------



## rburke65 (Jun 23, 2008)

Defiantly a learning curve if you are new to tractors, but you'll get there. I would think in a properly running hyd. system, the pump and cylinder diameter would have to be increased to be able to lift a greater weight.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

" Defiantly a learning curve if you are new to tractors, but you'll get there."

First, a system should be checked to see if it works OK under no load. Should operate full stroke and speed. If it doesn't, there's a problem. IF, it works OK, add some load and see what it does. If it won't lift enough load you may need to upgrade. There's a formula to figure what the lifting capacity is, and a formula for the amount of oil needed for that cylinder. 

System should have clean oil,(not milky looking). That's a sign of some water and oil should be changed.


----------



## mknoblock (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, folks. 

This is a New Holland 1920 with a 7308 front loader and a backhoe. I got it with about 620 hours on it, I'm guessing it's about 20 years old (they said it was about 8). 

I'll be digging in to the hydraulics this weekend...


----------



## rburke65 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a 1979 DT245 Kubota, with a FEL. May be 33 years old but it only has ....less than 1700 hours on it. You will love owning it.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

May not be exactly what you were thinking about and is rarely mentioned. What is the weight rating of the front end, tires, wheels, axle bearing, axle, etc? These are likely going to be the weak link.

If you're up to it, do the math and determine what the weight transfer ratio is. You may be thinking, lifting 500# is a no brainer but due to the weight transfer ratio the front end may be seeing a 700# load. I've taken the time to do this on my tractor and the transfer ratio is 2:1. My front end will be sorely overloaded way before the hyd reach its capacity.


----------



## RiverRat00 (Mar 27, 2014)

That loader is only rated for around 800lbs if im thinking right..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You also have to think about the damage to yourself, as well as your tractor. I can haul around a round bale with mine, no problem, but getting it up in the air or unloading a truck with the bale on the second row on the truck can be very dangerous and cause the tractor to be very tippy if you are on uneven ground, or you traverse over a bump. Also, if you are new at this, and you are not extra smooth operating your FEL, that can drastically alter the weight of the load. If you are lowering your load, and stop abruptly, it can cause tremendous down force on the front of your tractor causing the rear wheels to momentarily leave the planet and worse, cause a possible roll over. Be very careful!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

After a bit more digging, it seems that the tractor / loader configuration that you have is good for about 875 lbs., and a breakout force of 1600 pounds.

How many bricks on that pallet? Normally there are 500 bricks on a pallet, at at roughly 4 pounds a brick..... you're looking at 2000 + pounds. That could be somewhere around 2/3'rds the weight of your bare bones tractor!


----------



## husky3501 (May 7, 2014)

Hydraulics


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## husky3501 (May 7, 2014)

Hi! A question!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Rondall (Jun 24, 2014)

When I slowly pull the lever to raise main boom on the BT 900 backhoe attachment on my L35 Kubota it falls to the ground if I pull It all the way back it will start to fall but will raise up. Any suggestions


----------

